# What is most unusual in your Kitchen?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Morning,

Which statue, or decorative item or fixture is most unusual in your kitchen that friends, visitors and family always comment on ?

*** I have a Caganer ( www.caganer.com ) which is an artisanal figurine which originated in Catalonia, in northeast Spain. The statue was given to us as a Christmas gift, by a well known Chef who is also a long standing client of mine. 

These figurines, imitate political leaders, actors, male and female and animal species. They depict, a someone or a creature with their underwear pulled down -- doing their toilet business discreetly. They are meant to bring luck to the owner ... and they are commonly placed near logs or Christmas trees in Catalan homes. 

It is quite a conversational piece ... It is on my lamp table by my handcrafted wooden sofa bench ( near wood ) ... he is quite funny ! 

Happy Holidays,
Margi.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 4, 2012)

Nothing really unusual in my current kitchen, but in previous kitchens I had a big sign that I got from work.  We sold this type of "California Goldminer Sourdough Bread" and when the sign was taken down and going to be thrown away, I snatched it, looked pretty cool in my kitchen.  I still have the sign, but nowhere to actually put it in this house.

I also had "french style" patio doors in my apartment.  I made an awning to go over the doors (inside), I made the small breakfast/dining area, look like a cafe.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 4, 2012)

Decor?  Not so much there but I do have some cooking tools(?) that get comments.

On top of our refrigerator I have two standard clay house bricks that are each wrapped in heavy-duty aluminum foil.  They came from my old house and I use them to cook "things under a brick."

Also, in my utensil crock on the counter between the stove and sink there are a couple plastic/nylon paint scrapers.  They're used to safely scrape bits from my Teflon pans when I wash them.

Another somewhat strange thing is a clear glass clown-shaped bottle, about 6 inches tall, with a red plastic hat, which is the cap.  In it is a clear green liquid.  That liquid is "magic formula.'

All it is is water with a wee bit of sugar, just to make it slightly sweet.  Whenever a youngster, usually a grandchild, has a boo-boo or is hurt in some way, they get a spoonful of "magic formula" to make them feel better.  It's amazing how well it works.  All it really does is distract the child for a moment, which allows them to forget just how seriously they've been injured.

I've had this little clown bottle since my children were toddlers.  They're now in their 40's.  It's surprising how many hurts good old "magic formula" has cured.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Katie,

Awesome ... Lovely ... 

Thanks for posting such a beautiful deed. You have just given me an idea for my daughters and I ...

Buona Pasquas. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

@ Bake Chef,

I truly like the Bistro Café idea for a kitchen ... of course, this depends on the amount of room and perimetres, view, lifestyle etcetra ...

However, sounds wonderful ... 

Thanks for posting.
Buona Pasquas. Feliz Pascuas.
Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 4, 2012)

We have a Gaggia automatic espresso machine that takes up a big chunk of real estate on the counter.  Everyone always asks what it is.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Katie,
> 
> Awesome ... Lovely ...
> 
> ...




Thanks, Margi.  You will never go wrong with "magic formula."  It truly IS magic.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

There is no decor in my kitchen. The only thing I can remember people commenting about is the fact that there are two refrigerators. They are too polite to comment on anything else.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2012)

My kitchen is filled with clutter of all kinds.  It is very small and seems smaller still because it has floor to ceiling shelves filled with dishes and antique cooking items.  First people comment on the collection of Portmeirion china or the collection of antique tins.  Then as they look around they notice the cast iron pig made by a local foundry at the turn of the century or the biscuit cutter with an egg shaped handle from the Egg Baking Powder Co., or a hundred other such things. The brave ones comment on the cast iron trivet with a swastika in the center.  The trivet has nothing to do with Nazis, it predates all of those troubles and is a symbol of family unity and prosperity.   Sometimes I wonder what will become of all my precious junk!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Evening from Gargano, 

Firstly, it is always enjoyable to read everybody´s anecdotes and comments ... 

Aunt Bea: " what is one´s junk, is one´s treasure, and what is one´s treasure, is one´s junk " ... The cast iron Piglet, sounds wonderful ! 

Tax Lady: 2 Refrigerators !! I have never seen this in my life ... 
Are you telling us the truth ? Why 2 frigerators ?? Well, now, I do know that some people who own 1 family houses, have an extra frig in their basements for guests --- and extra food ... for storage ... 

Steve: Wow, that is a small espresso / coffee maker ... Perhaps, it is time, to charge taxes for that counter space ... Is there any space is the question ! Gorgeous machine however ... How is the Espresso ?

Kindest. 
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Steve: Wow, that is a small espresso / coffee maker ... Perhaps, it is time, to charge taxes for that counter space ... Is there any space is the question ! Gorgeous machine however ... How is the Espresso ?


Margi, the espresso is fabulous, thank you! I bought it used almost 10 years ago. We take good care of it and it's held up very well, but I sometimes worry about being able to find parts should it need repair. Gaggia no longer makes this model, though I still see them selling on eBay from time to time.

Over the years, I've learned to make almost any Italian style coffee drink. The only problem is that guests will sometimes ask if we have any "regular coffee." I try to explain to them that at our house espresso _is _regular coffee. If they still complain, I hand them a jar of instant coffee, and let them make their own.


----------



## Soma (Apr 4, 2012)

What's unusual in my kitchen is the lack of 90-degree corners to any counters with cabinets underneath. My DH designed and built this kitchen (only took him 8 years, start to finish....).

Here's an example: this counter, for the doorway heading into the dining room, had to be angled, which necessitated an angled cabinet beneath. This one has two strangely-angled pull-out shelves, one for the food processor, one for the mixer.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, really, two refrigerators. We each had one when I moved in and I like having the extra space for food, especially since I live in the suburbs and stores are not around the corner.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Margi, the espresso is fabulous, thank you! I bought it used almost 10 years ago. We take good care of it and it's held up very well, but I sometimes worry about being able to find parts should it need repair. Gaggia no longer makes this model, though I still see them selling on eBay from time to time.
> 
> Over the years, I've learned to make almost any Italian style coffee drink. The only problem is that guests will sometimes ask if we have any "regular coffee." I try to explain to them that at our house espresso _is _regular coffee. If they still complain, I hand them a jar of instant coffee, and let them make their own.



Give the guest a lungo, it's easy enough to add some hot water to an espresso. It will be more like regular coffee. I drink lungos all the time, because I find I can taste subtle flavours in the coffee that way. Espresso courto is so intense I miss the subtle stuff.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 4, 2012)

I picked up this terra cotta cooker from Italy that is supposed to contain volcanic ash. It is a bugger to clean, so I only used it once. It looks cool hanging form the range hood...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 4, 2012)

Nothing fancy, but I guess it would be the Swedish Love Knot on the kitchen wall.  It has a little card that says, "According to tradition, if you hang a Swedish Love Knot in your home your family will have good health and happiness throughout the years!" I can't even remember who gave it to us (a wedding gift, I think), but since my grandparents were from Sweden, I especially love it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Give the guest a lungo, it's easy enough to add some hot water to an espresso. It will be more like regular coffee.


I've done that. Most coffee shops in this area sell those as Caffè Americano, or just plain Americano. Basically, as you say, a lungo with hot water added.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've done that. Most coffee shops in this area sell those as Caffè Americano, or just plain Americano. Basically, as you say, a lungo with hot water added.



I don't know what the exact difference is between a lungo or allongé and an Americano, but if I'm in a coffee shop the lungo or allongé always taste better than the Americano.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't know what the exact difference is between a lungo or allongé and an Americano, but if I'm in a coffee shop the lungo or allongé always taste better than the Americano.


I know what you mean. Americanos (Americani?) in coffee shops always taste bitter or burnt to me. I've read that it stems from using water from the boiler of the espresso machine. Not the way I would make it at home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

Last visitor in my kitchen commented on how to "clean" my Debuyer pans so they would shine like new...they hang above the sink.  I had to explain how they were seasoned just right for cooking and that they were used regularly, not for show.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm pretty much the weirdest thing in my kitchen, although sonetimes I get asked why I keep water in large canning jars in the fridge. To drink, duh.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm pretty much the weirdest thing in my kitchen, although sonetimes I get asked why I keep water in large canning jars in the fridge. To drink, duh.



I keep water in my fridge also!

I also keep a can of tuna, and a couple of cans of fruit in the fridge.

People think that is strange but, it makes sense to me. 

Great minds think alike, maybe mine is purple too!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I keep water in my fridge also!
> 
> I also keep a can of tuna, and a couple of cans of fruit in the fridge.
> 
> ...



It's just better cold and I find the flavor is better if I keep it in a glass container than if I keep it in a plastic one.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

To All Posters,

Just wish to thank all of you for your very interesting replies on subject. 

I apologise for not sending Thank You notes to each of you however, I am twin child sitting for my daughter and her husband ... and thus, time is of essence ... Have to keep these 2 five year olds busy as bees, otherwise, we have Dennis the Menace and The Little Rascal ... 

*** Just a quick note to Barbara: the Swedish have some lovely Christmas Decorations, quite unusual ... I had been to Stockholm in 2006, to visit an Aunt of my Mom, who though she was Swiss French, she was married to a Swede and lived in Stockholm ...  Very nice anecdote and thanks for sharing such a lovely item to have in your home ... 

Thanks again.
Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 6, 2012)

*This is for Margi Cintrano*

Just thought I'd post a picture of the clown bottle that holds the "magic formula."  He sits prominently on a shelf near the kitchen door.  He's not completely full because we had to administer some of the healing elixir to soothe a grandchild the other day.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 6, 2012)

Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 6, 2012)

Katie H said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the clown bottle that holds the "magic formula."  He sits prominently on a shelf near the kitchen door.  He's not completely full because we had to administer some of the healing elixir to soothe a grandchild the other day.


Looks like like Centerba Toro (140 proof).


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I keep water in my fridge also!
> 
> I also keep a can of tuna, and a couple of cans of fruit in the fridge.
> 
> ...




Make that 3!! Not to keep them in the fridge I think is strange.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 6, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-




I love it!! Does it work?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-



It's gorgeous. I want one.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 6, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> I love it!! Does it work?


Like a charm (burns wood also)..  Insurance and space constraints prevent us  from having such a stove in our  regular house.  
That's 'progress' for you.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-



It's beautiful. What a neat stove to have in a kitchen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-



That is a great stove!

My grandmother had one similar to that and I used to be terrified that we would all blow up when she used to start a wood fire in it to take the chill off the kitchen.  I could never understand how the wood fire and the gas peacefully coexisted.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

*@ Katie:  Thanks so much !*



Katie H said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the clown bottle that holds the "magic formula." He sits prominently on a shelf near the kitchen door. He's not completely full because we had to administer some of the healing elixir to soothe a grandchild the other day.


 

Dear Katie,

Wow ... pleasant surprise this morning ... 

Let me ask you, what is the green liquid -- is that food coloring ? You had mentioned sugar and water were employed ... That is why I am asking ...

Nathalia is very greatful ... we just showed your photo to the twins, and needless to say, they have tons of questions on the green water and a clown for a jar ! 

Well ... time to get to my other posts ... which are filled with replies.

Happy Holidays and 
Kindest,
Margi


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Dear Katie,
> 
> Wow ... pleasant surprise this morning ...
> 
> ...



Yes, Margi, it is food coloring.  Don't know why, but it's always been green, even when my children were babies.

I was an in-home daycare provider for many years and, believe me, "magic formula" was invaluable many times over.

Glad the children enjoyed it.  You can make up any story about it you wish.  After all, aren't grandparents supposed to do things like that?


----------



## Leolady (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess it would be my two chrome Kitchenaid model G mixers.  People keep asking, "why do you have two huge mixers in your kitchen?"


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2012)

Leolady said:


> I guess it would be my two chrome Kitchenaid model G mixers.  People keep asking, "why do you have two huge mixers in your kitchen?"



Well, why do you?


----------



## Leolady (Apr 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Well, why do you?


 
There are times when that mood strikes me, and I go into a baking frenzy!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Leo Lady,

I love used earthenware ( Terracotta = Barro ) and I have one from my Grandmom´s Trattoria --- my lasagne with Ragù is always prepared in this large clay vessel ... 

Happy Easter. 
Margi


----------



## roadfix (Apr 8, 2012)

There's one thing that people always comment when they walk into our kitchen.  It's our 46" TV mounted high up against one wall opposite the breakfast nook.   It just looks unproportionately huge and sticks out like a sore thumb.   It was my wife's idea.  The previous, smaller 32-incher was more fitting.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 8, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Bengal coal - gas combination cook stove in our weekend home-


I want one!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback and Happy Easter Road Fix.

From my viewpoint, I personally like a huge tv screen in a large space, however, in small spaces, it can be overpowering ... 



M.C.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I want one!!!


The gas feature is almost a must for the summertime.  Egg coal (anthracite) has become tough to come by in this area but is a necessity for banking the fire overnight.


----------

